# What does Ammonia burn look like?



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wanted to know what pictures of ammonia burn would look like on Serrasalmus genus of Piranha.More specifically Serrasalmus Irritans, as my irritans is developing what looks to be a raw piece of flesh that runs along the spine between dorsal fin and forard hump/bridge of the nose.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------

